# Check out this custom



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 18, 2013)

Check out this custom.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bic...faultDomain_0&hash=item3f274d7c57#ht_81wt_918


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 18, 2013)

I LOVE this one too! I am dying to know who is the creator! He also has that red bike with the sidecar that blew me away.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 18, 2013)

Unbelieveable isn't it! I saw it too while on Ebay. I couldn't believe it. One great job. A lot of welding must have gone into that.


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 18, 2013)

That is pretty darned cool!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 19, 2013)

*!*

Takes a bunch of crappy parts and makes the coolest custom I have seen ! Awesome !! That is a work of art !


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 20, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> Takes a bunch of crappy parts and makes the coolest custom I have seen ! Awesome !! That is a work of art !




I know right!! I'd totally rock this


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 20, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> . A lot of welding must have gone into that.




...and glass, and bondo... It looks cool, the middle tank is kinda over kill, and the gap in the fender shrouds seems like an odd choice but overall I like it.  I find it strange that the sellers seems to no nothing of the origin of all these bikes in the description.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 20, 2013)

*Pure Art*

This custom is exceptional in both construction and design. This bike should be on display in an art museum.
 Every aspect of this custom is amazing, and a steal at this price..............Wayne


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I find it strange that the sellers seems to no nothing of the origin of all these bikes in the description.




You and me both.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 20, 2013)

Just the labor alone is around $2,000.00.
I have it bookmarked and am curious to see if it sells.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2013)

That is flat out beautiful. The only thing I can knock is the prehistoric pos bolt on kickstand. He should have incorporated a built in stand.


----------



## TheSaint (Jul 20, 2013)

Great repurposing, design and execution!

I like the way he or she used the 
Elgin Lady's fender on the front to match
the rear! Awesome!

Now I need to find a pair to scavenge!
Ha!

theSaint


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 20, 2013)

It's off E-pay..............


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2013)

I wonder if he would trade it for a rare Cheeto bike??HMM...


----------

